

Show HN: The Rob Ford Themed Platformer - nkmst
http://nmost.github.io/crackathon/

======
nkmst
Fixed a DNS bug and it's available at
[http://www.robfordthegame.com/](http://www.robfordthegame.com/)

We used Quintus.js, which is a relatively new HTML5 game engine that I'd
highly recommend. The docs are a little rough around the edges but overall the
framework works really well to abstract the hard stuff about javascript games.

